# Removing Padded Shoulders



## Sweetness

Can a tailor remove the padding in the shoulders to achieve the "natural shoulder" look? Probably dumb question, but I was just curious.


----------



## Topsider

Louis M said:


> Can a tailor remove the padding in the shoulders to achieve the "natural shoulder" look? Probably dumb question, but I was just curious.


Undoubtedly, but they'd need to be pretty good to make it look right. There's a tailor locally who has done some amazing things with some jackets for a guy who works at one of the local mens' shops. He lost a lot of weight, and she literally re-made a couple of his jackets...turned them from something like a 48 to a 44. You can't tell, either...they look great.


----------



## Ron_A

I'm bumping this older thread because I'm curious if anyone has any more insight on this. I'm thinking of asking a tailor to remove some of the shoulder padding in several coats. Is this something that can be done without ruining the jacket?


----------



## Cowtown

I have attempted twice with my tailor with mixed results. The first attempt was a navy blazer. It certainly looked better with less padding; however, the shoulders on the blazer were probably a bit too long. After the padding was removed, the shoulders of the blazer still extended past my natural shoulder which did not achieve the desired look.

The second attempt involved a suit. I measured the shoulder before I went to the tailor to avoid the same problem. The suit looks fantastic with the padding removed.


----------



## Patrick06790

It's been done, with varying degrees of success:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=72305

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=68429

Hard to search for, too.


----------



## Cruiser

My alterations tailor (he also does bespoke work) tells me that he has several customers for whom he routinely does this. I've never seen the finished product though.

Cruiser


----------



## rgrossicone

My guy does a fabulous job...took a trench coat that made me look like robo-cop to something I could wear.


----------



## P Hudson

Any chance of before and after pix, or at least after. I have a Hickey Freeman suit I like, but it is a bit snug through the shoulders and armpits. This might be the solution.


----------



## paul winston

A skilled tailor has no problem removing shoulder pads. The trick is it is not just removing the pads, you must also slightly pinch the shoulders.
Paul Winston
Winston Tailors
www.chipp2.com


----------



## rojo

I remain unconvinced that a natural shoulder jacket = absolutely no padding of any kind whatsoever.


----------



## Ron_A

Thank you for the responses, Gentlemen. I think I may give it a try.


----------



## Cowtown

rojo said:


> I remain unconvinced that a natural shoulder jacket = absolutely no padding of any kind whatsoever.


I agree with this statement. I am wearing a Press suit today which has light padding in shoulder but I consider it to be a natural shoulder since the shoulder of the coat has a angle which tracks the slope of the shoulder. Also the shoulder of the coat ends where my shoulder does.

My issue is with the excessively padded coats and/or those which extend the natural shoulder or do not slope with the shoulder.


----------



## Ron_A

^ I agree. I don't mind some padding, so long as it doesn't make me look like I'm wearing shoulder pads under a blazer. The coat that I am thinking of having altered is what I would call "excessively" padded.


----------



## rojo

Cowtown said:


> I consider it to be a natural shoulder since the shoulder of the coat has a angle which tracks the slope of the shoulder. Also the shoulder of the coat ends where my shoulder does.


Bingo.


----------



## Pale Male

*"Natural" Shoulders*

Soft and Shapeless is EASY -- Soft but Just Right is not so Easy. Don't confuse Effortless Appearance with a Lack of Effort.


----------



## Mr. Mac

Sweetness said:


> Can a tailor remove the padding in the shoulders to achieve the "natural shoulder" look? Probably dumb question, but I was just curious.


Whenever I propose a question like this to our head tailor, her response reminds me of that scene in "A Bridge Too Far" when the General needs someone crazy enough to go across the river in broad daylight He finds his man in Robert Redford (a man who shares my love of Utah, but unfortunately not my love for it's citizens, BTW). When he tells Redford of his idea, Redford stares at him and get's this crazy look on his face that says, I think this is the dumbest thing I've ever heard, but I'll try.

I've added shoulder pads to suits, usually for older gentleman with shrunken shoulders and pot bellies, but I've never removed them. I suppose it could work, but as has been mentioned, find a GREAT tailor and ask a lot of questions before you go forth with faith. I'm sure I could take out the pads, but I definitely could NOT make it look good. And be wary, for there be dragons where ye tread.


----------



## Cowtown

Pale Male said:


> Soft and Shapeless is EASY -- Soft but Just Right is not so Easy. Don't confuse Effortless Appearance with a Lack of Effort.


Wouldn't dream of doing so.


----------



## patrickamory

First post. I recently succumbed to fabric lust combined with a deep discount at J Press. A $646 green Donegal tweed sport coat in 38R... for $195. But it must have been made last year as part of their "halfback" shoulder line... I don't know how I let the sales guy convince me to buy it.

So my question is... does anyone know a tailor in New York City who has removed padded shoulders (and dealt with whatever rebuilding/recutting was necessary after doing so) and done it well?

Thanks in advance!

Patrick


----------



## rgrossicone

Patrick...my guy Ercole is in Brooklyn (actually, one of his workers did it, under his supervision. He's on 13th Ave and 74th Street in Dyker Heights.

Here are some after pics:

















I can't seem to find any before pics...but the padding was substantial.


----------



## patrickamory

Thanks rgrossicone... that looks very good. 

Ideally I'd like to find a tailor in Manhattan if possible. Does anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## Threadman1891

How much does a good tailor charge to remove heavy padding, shorten the shoulder point to point, and reinstall medium padding? This should certainly be weighed against the cost of a new garment.


----------



## CBtoNYC

^^ +1 on any experience with a Manhattan tailor that's successfully done this, as well as how much they charge.


----------



## patrickamory

I wonder, if, for example, Chipp / Winston would do work like this?


----------



## HistoryDoc

Here was the link with pictures:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=64881


----------

